# ***OFFICIAL*** Vitor Belfort vs. Michael Bisping thread



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

*Middleweight bout: 185 pounds*
*Main event - Five round fight*


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Bisping by late stoppage or UD.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Either a completely brutal first round KO for Vitor, or a UD victory for Bisping after a sketchy first 2 rounds.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Vitor 2nd Round KO, unfortunatley.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

I just can't see Bisping picking apart someone with superior striking.


----------



## Dr Gonzo (May 27, 2010)

K R Y said:


> Either a completely brutal first round KO for Vitor, or a UD victory for Bisping after a sketchy first 2 rounds.


This is also my prediction.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Either a KO by Vitor within the first two rounds or a 48-47 decision for Bisping. I'm torn on who I want to win though. Bisping has grown on me recently but I still kinda wanna see him get knocked out... but I do wanna see him fight Anderson... probably because he'd get knocked out. :confused05:


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

Bisping via TKO in the later rounds.


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

Yeah you can tell this board is full of Euros. Vitor is a huge mismatch for Bisping and if you look around most places I would say 75% would be in favor of Vitor.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

OUSOONERSOU said:


> Yeah you can tell this board is full of Euros. Vitor is a huge mismatch for Bisping and if you look around most places I would say 75% would be in favor of Vitor.


You can tell you havent been on this board all that long... just wait, the vast majority hates bisping on here.


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

Killz said:


> You can tell you havent been on this board all that long... just wait, the vast majority hates bisping on here.


No trust me, the majority may hate him, but on a heavy American board there is much, much more hate. Seriously maybe 70% hate him here? He is pushing 90% on American boards. The guy is one of the easiest in the sport to root against.


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

OUSOONERSOU said:


> No trust me, the majority may hate him, but on a heavy American board there is much, much more hate. Seriously maybe 70% hate him here? He is pushing 90% on American boards. The guy is one of the easiest in the sport to root against.


Bisping is the perfect "bad guy" for the Americans: English, confident (see cockey if you're American) and almost always wins (13-4 with only 1 clean loss).

The only guy who i think got more hate than Bisping was Paul Daley who since leaving the UFC is not really in the firing line - i sense Daley is hated for the same reasons as Bisping except with the added bonus of being black.

After Bisping TKOs Belfort i hope he wipes his arse with the American flag as thousands of Brazilians cheer him on (joke) :thumb02:


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

gazh said:


> Bisping is the perfect "bad guy" for the Americans: English, confident (see cockey if you're American) and almost always wins (13-4 with only 1 clean loss).
> 
> The only guy who i think got more hate than Bisping was Paul Daley who since leaving the UFC is not really in the firing line - i sense Daley is hated for the same reasons as Bisping except with the added bonus of being black.
> 
> After Bisping TKOs Belfort i hope he wipes his arse with the American flag as thousands of Brazilians cheer him on (joke) :thumb02:


I hate Paul Daley but that's cause he is a douchebag. Also my hate for Bisping has nothing to do with being British. I don't care where a fighter is from really, fighters only get brownie points if they are from my state. But I don't care if you are Brazilian, Canadian, American or whatever. Ross Pierson is a guy that most Americans root for. Even though he wasn't skilled Ross Pointon was a fan favorite as well. Douche is douche though no matter where you are from. Just like Koscheck is a douche bag that translates to any language or region. The only people that don't hate Kos are cocky ass wrestlers that are just as big of douche bags as Kos.

Also race has nothing at all to do with Americans hating Daley. Nothing at all.

EDIT: I'm actually borderline offended by the assumptions you are making. Especially with the race comment you slid in there. To imply that Mike or Paul's hate has anything to do with anything but their attitudes is incorrect. Most British fighters are received just fine.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

People honestly believe that Vitor's only chance is a KO victory? Wand Silva decisioned Bisping, and Vitor Belfort can't do it? Listen... I like Mike, but you people have to promise me that you'll put all of this silly nonsense about his being a legitimate contender back in the closet alongside 'motivated BJ Penn' and 'hungry Rampage Jackson' after another top middleweight again exposes him as the merely good, and not great, fighter that he is.


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

OUSOONERSOU said:


> EDIT: I'm actually borderline offended by the assumptions you are making. Especially with the race comment you slid in there. To imply that Mike or Paul's hate has anything to do with anything but their attitudes is incorrect. Most British fighters are received just fine.


Are you serious? You can here USA chants nearly everytime Bisping fights in America, basically making a point that Bisping is British.. you can hear USA chants during Daley and Dan Hardy fights in the US aswell.

There are a load of foreign fighters who don't get that treatment when fighting Americans in the US.

Face it, the British are your perfect bad guys, i have.


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

gazh said:


> Are you serious? You can here USA chants nearly everytime Bisping fights in America, basically making a point that Bisping is British.. you can hear USA chants during Daley and Dan Hardy fights in the US aswell.
> 
> There a load of foreign fighters who don't get that treatment when fighting American in the US.
> 
> Face it, the British are your perfect bad guys, i have.


Don't get drunk live fan confused with the majority of fans. The USA chants are dumb, I'm with you there. But Dan Hardy also gets cheers wherever he is as well despite the drunks chanting USA later on.

You are 100% wrong in assuming that British= Bad guys. Only the British douche bags are the bad guys. Just like the American douchebags. Have you ever heard anyone say anything bad about Andre Winner, Paul Sass, Ross Pierson or so many of the other British guys that seem like good guys? I haven't. People hate Daley and Bisping for the same reason they hate Sonnen, Koshcheck, Rashad and all the other douche bags.

Also to throw out race like that? You're whole post is just ignorance and assumptions. I'm doing my best to restrain myself from typing what I really want to type here.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

OUSOONERSOU said:


> Yeah you can tell this board is full of Euros. Vitor is a huge mismatch for Bisping and if you look around most places I would say 75% would be in favor of Vitor.


I think most people around here are unbiased with predictions though. There is a very good chance Bisping will win by decision, but now that I learned it's 5 rounds, it seems even more difficult. I havent seen anything that makes me question Belfort's cardio, and if Belfort lands on anyone he can hurt them. If Belfort hurts you, he WILL finish the fight. Add that to a very hittable Bisping, who also has quite a weak chin, Bisping will have to be technically spectacular to win this one.


----------



## OHKO (Jul 11, 2010)

Bisping via unanimous decision 48-47 (Losing the 1st two rounds).


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

*Please don't bring race into it gazh. What on earth do you mean by 'the added bonus of being black' anyways?*

Guys like Etim, Pearson, Winner, Sass get a lot of love. There's no anti Brit agenda going on, not in mass anyways. Bisping just acts like a dick sometimes. Maybe not so much lately but people don't forget. I used to be a big Daley fan and I cannot stand the guy now, and shock horror, it has nothing to do with his race.

USA chants suck, so do Brazilian crowds that refuse to cheer for anyone that isn't Brazilian. And the way JDS was booed after the Velasquez fight? Wow. Shit crowds are shit crowds and they happen everywhere.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Bisping being British helps in the same way that a Bond villain being say Russian helps. He's just got a certain English demeanor that would rub people the wrong way in the first place, let alone him being a dick aswell, so I understand what gazh is saying. At the same time, the British, or specifically English, aren't hated by Americans point blank. As people have mentioned, the likes of Ross Pearson and Paul Sass have very little bad things said about them, or at the ver least their personalities. Paul Daley was hated for being a complete dick and throwing a dig at Kos after their fight, and even though I'm a fan of Daley, him being black has nothing to do with it. Anderson Silva, the most loved UFC fighter of all time, is also black...


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

I guess i am implying that America is more inherently racist than Britain, that's not a slight against Americans as such, it's just more prevelant in their culture.

So i guess what i'm saying is that by and large being British and Black is a double whammy for the "USA, USA, USA" crowds.

Understand?


----------



## Big Dejans (Jan 11, 2013)

I think (hope) Vitor will destroy Bisping in the first round. However Bisping trained very hard and he is getting stronger(match with Stann is an example) so it's likely a Bisping's domain. 
Aniway I believe in Vitor!


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

gazh said:


> I guess i am implying that America is more inherently racist than Britain, that's not a slight against Americans as such, it's just more prevelant in their culture.
> 
> So i guess what i'm saying is that by and large being British and Black is a double whammy for the "USA, USA, USA" crowds.
> 
> Understand?


All those Brazilian fans must be racist as well... All that chanting... I think you just make terrible assumptions or don't have enough real world experience to understand how prevelant racism is throughout the world and not just America.

The race talk ends here. No more oh he is black that's why! Forum disruption infractions will be handed out for bringing race talk into it.


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

EDIT: not worth it.


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

HitOrGetHit said:


> All those Brazilian fans must be racist as well... All that chanting... I think you just make terrible assumptions or don't have enough real world experience to understand how prevelant racism is throughout the world and not just America.
> 
> The race talk ends here. No more oh he is black that's why! Forum disruption infractions will be handed out for bringing race talk into it.


I would say i have alot more real world experience than you think, i have lived in three different countries and spent several months in North America. That said, i did not need that time to gauge American culture due to it's global presence anyway.

Just incase this is not obvious, the above in not about race, so no infraction here. I'm happy to drop this now and move back to the thread title, but i wanted my opportunity to respond to your "no real world experience" comment. Cheers.


----------



## 2kni3 (Nov 21, 2009)

just based on ur gut instincts who do u guys think will win this fight ?!

I just have a hard time seeing vitor losing in Brazil .. if he has anything left he should be able to beat Bisping .. Bisping just sucks lol I thought Stann would beat him but was wrong about that lol so who knows


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Bisping does NOT suck. I got low repped to hell for saying he would beat Stann. He's one of the best tehcnical boxers in the UFC and has outstanding grappling (one of the only people to look strong against Chael in that respect). He just needs to learn how to keep his hands up.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

gazh said:


> I would say i have alot more real world experience than you think, i have lived in three different countries and spent several months in North America. That said, i did not need that time to gauge American culture due to it's global presence anyway.
> 
> Just incase this is not obvious, the above in not about race, so no infraction here. I'm happy to drop this now and move back to the thread title, but i wanted my opportunity to respond to your "no real world experience" comment. Cheers.


Glad to hear its dropped.



2kni3 said:


> just based on ur gut instincts who do u guys think will win this fight ?!
> 
> I just have a hard time seeing vitor losing in Brazil .. if he has anything left he should be able to beat Bisping .. Bisping just sucks lol I thought Stann would beat him but was wrong about that lol so who knows


I think Vitor is the superior striker. His speed and power will be too much and I just don't see Bisping sticking and moving all night without eating some big shots. Not sure Bisping will be able to take Vitor down over and over either.


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Bisping does NOT suck. I got low repped to hell for saying he would beat Stann. He's one of the best tehcnical boxers in the UFC and has outstanding grappling (one of the only people to look strong against Chael in that respect). He just needs to learn how to keep his hands up.


Stann and Vitor are different animals. I will admit I also thought Stann could possibly beat Bisping but I was not very confident about it since Mike had the better speed, cardio, technique and even better grappling. But against Vitor IMO He doesn't have any of those advantages outside of cardio/pace. Vitor is faster, a better striker and his ground game is more developed even if he doesn't use it very often.
I just think Vitor is a bad match for Mike with is hand speed and power. I expect Vitor to blitz Mike at some point.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Yeah Stann's striking isn't even remotely close to Vitor's. Not by a long shot. Their grappling is even further apart from that.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

OUSOONERSOU said:


> Stann and Vitor are different animals. I will admit I also thought Stann could possibly beat Bisping but I was not very confident about it since Mike had the better speed, cardio, technique and even better grappling. But against Vitor IMO He doesn't have any of those advantages outside of cardio/pace. Vitor is faster, a better striker and his ground game is more developed even if he doesn't use it very often.
> I just think Vitor is a bad match for Mike with is hand speed and power. I expect Vitor to blitz Mike at some point.


It's not unconceivable to think that the big punch doesnt come though, and Bisping could outgrapple him against the cage, land a jab every now and again, and take the decision.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

But who has Bisping picked apart really? Leben? Dan Miller? Vitor's striking is so much more technically sound, so much more powerful and so much faster. Bisping has looked good but against strikers who are far less capable than Vitor.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Bisping doesnt have natural skills. He's not the fastest and he's not the strongest. But it's his strategy going in which makes the difference. If he can work around allowing Vitor to land a big shot, he will win the fight. If he can make it a grappling exchange or even take it to the ground in each round, I think Bisping will convincingly win. His danger is on the feet because he is quite succeptible to getting caught and Vitor will definently put him away if he gets the same moments Stann got.


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

I don't believe Vitor is the better Kick Boxer, he has more power and is known for his fast hands but he doesn't have _great_ movement and i can't remember him utilising kicks and knees too often.

If Vitor lands something big early he can end this fight fast, i just think Bisping has has been here before against similar fighters (not exactly the same, granted) and has had an appropriate gameplan.

People have been complimentary of Bisping's wrestling over recent years but the fact is he loses to wrestlers (Sonnen, Henderson, Rashad.. Hammill took him to the wire) and tends to do well against guys who he can get down.

I think he will get Vitor down multiple times during this fight and if he is going to win this fight he will have to.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Bisping doesnt have natural skills. He's not the fastest and he's not the strongest. But it's his strategy going in which makes the difference. If he can work around allowing Vitor to land a big shot, he will win the fight. If he can make it a grappling exchange or even take it to the ground in each round, I think Bisping will convincingly win. His danger is on the feet because he is quite succeptible to getting caught and Vitor will definently put him away if he gets the same moments Stann got.


What I'm saying is why is it only the big shot. Who is to say Vitor doesn't pick Bisping apart or just beat him around the octagon all night. Bisping hasn't proven he can out strike someone like Vitor. Now that doesn't mean he can't do it, but he hasn't done anything to make me think Vitor couldn't do the same to him.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

HitOrGetHit said:


> What I'm saying is why is it only the big shot. Who is to say Vitor doesn't pick Bisping apart or just beat him around the octagon all night. Bisping hasn't proven he can out strike someone like Vitor. Now that doesn't mean he can't do it, but he hasn't done anything to make me think Vitor couldn't do the same to him.


Bisping has shown more skills with his jab and distance, an in overall technical ability, than Belfort has imo. Belfort has good timing, speed and power, which are all basically Bisping's weaknesses on the feet, so it will be very hard. It's not really a punchers chance thought. It's one big shot he needs, but it's a big shot he can wait for, pick and land with precision. I don't think Belfort will match Bisping's grappling skills and Mike can make this a boring fight and get the win. It's just going to take insane defence and awareness, which he hasn't shown in the past.


----------



## BOOM (Sep 23, 2012)

Belfort.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

I don't see Bisping outgrappling Vitor in anyway. Vitor, who likes to KO ppl, is the one who is Carlson Gracie pupil. Who not very long ago finished a monster like Anthony Johnson and pulled Jones to his guard when needed, giving him nightmares. Vitor is stronger and has clear advantage in speed and power while standing. Bisping is more like a methodic striker, as Franklin is in his own style, and Vitor just waited for the opportunity to machine gun him.
If Bisping wins, it will be an upset, as on paper, I don't see it happening in any area.



Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

I'm never convinced by someones skills just because the train under an established master. Vitor has good enough BJJ, but I think Bisping showed outstanding grappling skills by being able to match Chael Sonnen. Sonnen throws every single person he fights around with his wrestling, and Bisping barley even went on his back in that fight and at times looked to be even better, so I think he needs to be regonized for that. Belfort wasn't nearly active enough from the guard against Jones, and I personally think after that fight that Jones has bad submission defence (only escaping because of his size) so I don't think Belfort really showcases a lot to us there. Regardless Belfort can pull off a sub against anyone and he showed good transitions to get Rumble's back and finish that fight. I think the main grappling will take place on the cage and if it comes to there, I think Bisping will gjust be too heavy on Belfort and have his hands in the right places to keep it there and make it boring. Like a more skillful showing than Mir/Cro Cop. But the problem is, the next round stands with both men in the centre of the cage once again.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Props to Bisping to counter wrestling Sonnen, but Sonnen has almost zero submission plans. Although pupil means only student, when said in Portuguese normally means a well regarded student and that is an understatement about Vitor and his Master. Vitor is not a wrestler, he is a BJJ black belt and I believe it's not quite fair to judge nobody defense/activity while having Jon Jones in his guard.


----------



## rebonecrusher (Nov 21, 2011)

Hard fight to call but I'm thinking Bisping wins this one. It's hard to picture how this one is going to turn out but I think Bisping is going to wear out Belfort later on in the fight and finish him or win a decision. Either way the winner of this fight I believe will go on to fight Anderson. I'm kinda rooting for Bisping just because I want to see him match up against Anderson I think it'll make for an entertaining fight and would expect Anderson to destroy him adding more to his legacy.


----------



## TheCount (Jan 19, 2012)

Bisping by TKO round 2.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

So is drug use common in the UK?


----------



## MMATycoon (Aug 15, 2011)

K R Y said:


> Either a completely brutal first round KO for Vitor, or a UD victory for Bisping after a sketchy first 2 rounds.


I agree with this but think the UD for Bisping is more likely


----------



## dsmjrv (Jan 27, 2010)

I think vitors hands are too fast for bisping, if vitor lands a good one he will get the finish...


----------



## Big_Charm (Jan 7, 2011)

I'm not seeing any clear advantage for Bisping here, seems like this could end very quick and brutally for him.

Belfot has:
-Better striking
-Better ground game (very underrated, he could utilize this if Bisping were to take him down)
-Power (Vitor hits and swarms and it's over, for anyone)

Caridio and chin I'd say both could be equal, although I'm siding on the fact I think Michael will drop much easier than Vitor would from equal strikes.

As much as I'd like to see The Count get his title shot, this run to the top is getting derailed viciously via T(KO) by the Phenom.


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

I really hope Bisping takes this... I wanna see him get a title shot. And I'm ******* sick of Vitor's god and jesus praising post fight speeches. Where is his god when he loses, huh?

I just don't get religious folks.


----------



## GrappleRetarded (Jun 22, 2012)

MMA-Sportsman said:


> Props to Bisping to counter wrestling Sonnen, but Sonnen has almost zero submission plans. Although pupil means only student, when said in Portuguese normally means a well regarded student and that is an understatement about Vitor and his Master. Vitor is not a wrestler, he is a BJJ black belt and I believe it's not quite fair to judge nobody defense/activity while having Jon Jones in his guard.


To survive for almost four full rounds playing around in Jones' guard is an achievement in itself. How long have other fighters lasted once Jon scored a take down. Jon Jones has the most dangerous and ruthless top game in the entire sport right now. For Vitor to last so long on the ground with Jones on top and neutralise most of his attacks whilst almost securing an arm bar early on his extremely impressive.

Vitors grappling game I feel is being vastly under rated here, like you said, I think he's a much better over all grappler than Bisping and Mike has never really had a good offensive wrestling game. His defensive wrestling is definitely solid, but his offensive game and take downs leave a lot to be desired. Any one remember the take down he tried to get on Dan Henderson, and Hendo just looked at him and laughed.

Vitor is the much more dangerous striker and over all the more technical one, and is the over all superior grappler. Bisping has the edge in cardio and pace, but I don't think that's going to be enough to secure a win.

Belfort should KO Bisping within two.


----------



## boney (Oct 26, 2008)

Big_Charm said:


> I'm not seeing any clear advantage for Bisping here, seems like this could end very quick and brutally for him.
> 
> Belfot has:
> -Better striking
> ...


AGREE^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

hellholming said:


> I really hope Bisping takes this... I wanna see him get a title shot. And I'm ******* sick of Vitor's god and jesus praising post fight speeches. Where is his god when he loses, huh?
> 
> I just don't get religious folks.


YOURSELF just brought God and Jesus to this thread. Remember this.

If race matters are forbiden in these threads, religion should be as well for equal reasons.


----------



## GrappleRetarded (Jun 22, 2012)

hellholming said:


> I really hope Bisping takes this... I wanna see him get a title shot. And I'm ******* sick of Vitor's god and jesus praising post fight speeches. Where is his god when he loses, huh?
> 
> I just don't get religious folks.


This is just sad.


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

haha... I have no recollection of writing that.  guess I was a bit drunk....

I apologize.


----------



## BrianRClover (Jan 4, 2008)

I don't like a safe fight. The way that Koscheck beat Daley to secure his spot against GSP, the way that Cain fought JDS (even Dana White said it, relax), or even the way my guy Carlos beat Diaz... I don't like it at all... Having said that, if Bisping is smart here... he will take Vitor down as much as humanly possible and wear him out... go for the late finish. Mike!!! Do not stand with this man!


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

hellholming said:


> haha... I have no recollection of writing that.  guess I was a bit drunk....
> 
> I apologize.


Sure, man. No worries.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

*If you have yet to vote for our Member of the YEAR - please make sure that you do so! 

Poll can be found here!*


----------



## Buakaw_GSP (Jan 9, 2011)

Bisping has looked really improved and is ready to hot streak his way to a title shot like many others in the past. But again I believe that people tend to overlook Belfort all the time, even for this fight. I still think Vitor is the 2nd Best MW in the UFC skill wise, and is just caught in the "Rashad Evans situation". Ill predict a Vitor win.


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

I'm really hoping Bisping can put things together and pick up the win here. This is just such a difficult match up for him in my eyes, but he's been improving a lot every fight. He's only been knocked out once in professional MMA, and all of his decision losses have been very competitive. The only thing is, he tends to get hurt at least once in a lot of his fights and if Belfort hurts you, he's quick to look for the finish. Bisping has to fight very defensively for the first few rounds, and maybe even mix things up with his underrated wrestling in an attempt to tire Belfort. Good thing this fight is 5 rounds, Bisping can afford to fight defensively for a little while.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

I am going to pick Vitor.

Now normally I pick against Bisping out of spite or just dislike of his fighting style, but I think his poor early defense and Vitor's early rush will finish this fight. When Bisping fought Kang he was nearly finished, but Kang, like a freshmen at prom, couldn't last 2 minutes. My honest thoughts are Vitor via KO/TKO because Bisping seems to like to take a shot or two before putting his hands up. I think when Bisping gets hit hard and faster than he has ever been in his life that it will all be over.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Bisping has been rocked by everyone he's fought in the last three years besides Chael Sonnen, Dan Miller, and Mayhem Miller. Everyone else clipped him once, including old man Rivera.

When Vitor touches that chin, Bisping's going down and then Vitor will finish him off.

Vitor KO Round 1.


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

That's what makes me worried for Bisping. For a quick fighter, he finds a way to get clipped a lot. Bisping should just practically run away for 2 rounds, not even exaggerating. When Belfort cuts him off, he needs to turn it into a grappling match to avoid that power of Belfort.

If Bisping does manage to win, this will be the most impressive win of his career by far in my opinion.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Bisping won't and I'd wager he can't run away, Dana's promising him a title shot and if he turns this into a Maynard/Guida type of fight even if it is for a few rounds then Dana may go back on his word, and then there's the factor of the ref warning him, if the fans begin to boo the ref will act on it, warn him, threaten to take a point or take the point and then he'll be facing that.


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

Good point on mentioning Dana going back on his word. Even if Bisping did happen to win, Dana has been cracking the whip lately. It's a tough situation for Bisping. Fighting defensively and excessive clinching wouldn't hurt though. Bisping has an underrated clinch game and he should be looking to tire Belfort every chance he gets. If Belfort comes in poorly conditioned, it would benefit Bisping a lot, we'll see though. I'm leaning toward Belfort, but I'm hoping to see a Bisping win. I think Bisping can win if he fights the perfect fight and Belfort doesn't, but it's going to be ridiculously hard because like a lot of us have said, Bisping gets caught a lot, and Belfort hits hard and has the speed in those hands to back it up.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

I really don't understand what the UFC is trying to do here. They are not managing the 185 division well at all. 

So they say if Bisping wins he gets a shot. But for Vitor it isn't a #1 contenders match. So they give Bisping a strong boxer with KO power....in Brazil. Are they not setting him up for failure? Even though we all know they want Bisping to get a title fight? Why would they give him Vitor in Brazil? 

Say Vitor wins by TKO in the 2nd. Would they not give another shot to Vitor? Who else would get it? Doesn't seem like they are making mathups well at 185. 

I can see Rockhold getting a shot if Vitor beats Bisping. Which is fine and all, but not that exciting. I would like to see Rockhold in the UFC once before hand, especially when he just pulled out from the last SF event. 

Weidman is out, and they need to get him a fight first. Can't just give him a title shot after injury when the public has forgotten his performance vs. Munoz. That would be terrible promoting. 

Rashad should have quit being a girl and came down to 185.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

I don't get it either but Anderson said that the only fight he was interested in at 185 was Bisping and Rockhold but his camp don't think Bisping will win.

Lombard might get one if he trashes my boy Yushin.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> I don't get it either but Anderson said that the only fight he was interested in at 185 was Bisping and Rockhold but his camp don't think Bisping will win.
> 
> Lombard might get one if he trashes my boy Yushin.


Seems like the timing is way off in everything they are doing. Looks like Anderson won't defend until the middle of 2013. Maybe May or June. 

I know they were planning on Boetsch/Weidman but that fell through. I wish they would make a true #1 contender fight. A Bisping/Lombard or Bisping/Weidman would have been good winner gets a shot type fights. Rockhold vs. Bisping. 

I guess injury ruins everything. Will Jacare fight Anderson? Would love to see Weidman/Jacare when Weidman comes back.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Highly doubt it, he trains at X-Gym which is Anderson's gym in Brazil, Feijao's down there too and everyone would probably lean towards Anderson, but I doubt Jacare would even do it to begin with.

Weidman's supposed to be back early summer, I guess they could fight but it wouldn't be ideal in terms or promoting, Rockhold or Bisping has to be his next fight unless he fights at 205 again but I think he said he was done fighting at 205 after Bonnar. Maybe the UFC believes in Bisping more than we do, who knows but I don't see anyway Bisping can win this, his cardio is much better but his chin gets touched in just about every fight it seems.

If Bisping loses, It'll probably be Silva/Rockhold, UFC vs. SF/Title unification and all that good stuff but Rockhold's no different than Bisping or Belcher, he's a striker and thus Anderson will probably eat him alive. I know I'm the number one Weidman guy on this board and keep hugging his nuts but that fight is so much more better than Rockhold or Bisping vs. Silva.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

I think Bisping can win, but it isn't a favorable matchup. hen throw in the fact that it is in Brazil and it makes it that much worse. 

Rockhold is a solid fighter, but will get smashed. And that fight won't sell much.

I wouldn't totally mind if Vitor got another shot. He stepped up for the Bones fight and made it more interesting than anyone really thought he would. Wouldn't be ideal, but if he goes out and KOs Bisping quick, I would prolly rather see Belfort 2 over Rockhold straight from SF.


----------



## St.Paul Guy (Mar 8, 2011)

People are vastly underrating Bisping (as always) and overrating Vitor. This fight is a pick 'em... if it wasn't in Brazil, Bisping would be a favorite. He's a better wrestler and striker, he has much better cardio, and Vitor probably won't threaten him off his back.

Vitor is faster and could definitely swarm and finish him, but don't be surprised if he gets tooled for 25 minutes.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

St.Paul Guy said:


> People are vastly underrating Bisping (as always) and overrating Vitor. This fight is a pick 'em... if it wasn't in Brazil, Bisping would be a favorite. He's a better wrestler and striker, he has much better cardio, and Vitor probably won't threaten him off his back.
> 
> Vitor is faster and could definitely swarm and finish him, but don't be surprised if he gets tooled for 25 minutes.


No. Bisping would not and SHOULD not be a favourite no matter where this fight takes place. Vitor has defeated top tier talents. Michael Bisping has not. Moreover, Mike is certainly not a better striker, and I question whether his take downs are even better than Vitor's. We also have no reason to believe that Mike can't be subbed. His wrestling and top control are rudimentary at best. 

As for cardio, I've no idea why people keep bringing up Vitor's as though it's poor. He went four rounds with Jon Jones without gassing. We have more evidence of Mike's cardio being poor given he gassed against Mayhem. 

Bisping tools cans and mid-tier talents, which is all well and good, but Vitor is neither. 'Number one contender' Michael Bisping will go the way of 'in shape' BJ Penn and 'motivated' Rampage Jackson soon enough.


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

Canadian Psycho said:


> We also have no reason to believe that Mike can't be subbed. His wrestling and top control are rudimentary at best.


Mike has never been subbed, I guess that's one reason. And his wrestling didn't look all that bad against Sonnen.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Despite what anybody says, Bispings defensive wrestling is very good.


----------



## Freiermuth (Nov 19, 2006)

This is a good match-up, both have great overall MMA games. If Mike can avoid mistakes he can take it but one slip up and Vitor is going to KO or sub him. Mike is going to have to grind out a D or wear Vitor out then TKO/Sub of his own in the later rounds.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

hellholming said:


> Mike has never been subbed, I guess that's one reason. And his wrestling didn't look all that bad against Sonnen.


Except in the third round, where Sonnen actually turned it up a notch and embarrassed Mike on the ground. I also don't call that wrestling. I call it take down defence, which Bisping is good at, I admit. 

Anthony Johnson is a much bigger, better wrestler than Michael Bisping. And we all saw how that ended. People are counting way too much on Mike's wrestling capabilities, which are beginner level.

When Sonnen outwrestled and finished Stann, it was 'my grandmother could take Stann down'. When Bisping does it, and barely squeaks out a decision victory, it's a whole different ballgame and now he's ready to defeat the likes of Vitor Belfort and clash with Anderson Silva. Total nonsense.


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

His wrestling might not be the best in the division. but if you compare it now to where it was when he won The Ultimate Fighter, it's night and day.. And he seems to be improving every fight.


EDIT: might as well put this in this thread:

Bisping just tweeted:



> Vitor just chinned me at the press conference.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

St.Paul Guy said:


> People are vastly underrating Bisping (as always) and overrating Vitor. This fight is a pick 'em... if it wasn't in Brazil, Bisping would be a favorite. He's a better wrestler and striker, he has much better cardio, and Vitor probably won't threaten him off his back.
> 
> Vitor is faster and could definitely swarm and finish him, but don't be surprised if he gets tooled for 25 minutes.


No one is underrating Bisping. 

We all realize he can win this. But it isn't a favorable matchup like he is usually given. 

In my opinion he is not even close to a better striker. Vitor's hands are much better than Bisping. Bisping does a good job with footwork, and breaking a guy down over time. But Vitor has much better boxing when fresh. He puts almost everyone out that isn't named Anderson. 

It just isn't a great matchup if they are trying to get him a title shot. "hey come down to Brazil and fight a 1st round monster in his home country". 

It isn't like Vitor is a huge favorite. And no one really has said he should be. People that say Vitor easy just don't like Bisping. If Vitor wins it may look easy though, as it will probably be in the first round.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Bisping may edge Vitor in footwork, but I would give everything else to Vitor in the striking department.


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

HitOrGetHit said:


> Bisping may edge Vitor in footwork, but I would give everything else to Vitor in the striking department.


Yeah he has better footwork, he uses more kicks and he has slightly more reach.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

OUSOONERSOU said:


> Yeah he has better footwork, he uses more kicks and he has slightly more reach.


I wasn't talking about things like reach. Vitor has the speed and a very big power advantage.i think his timing his better as well. While Bisping does utilize more kicks, Vitors boxing is just better IMO.


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

HitOrGetHit said:


> I wasn't talking about things like reach. Vitor has the speed and a very big power advantage.i think his timing his better as well. While Bisping does utilize more kicks, Vitors boxing is just better IMO.


I agree.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

Anybody else catch this? It was cool - I'm pumped


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Time to pay!


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

Roid Rage?


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

That or 'having your opponent put his hands on you' rage.


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

Canadian Psycho said:


> That or 'having your opponent put his hands on you' rage.


We both know who's the roider in this fight.

:wink01:


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

gazh said:


> We both know who's the roider in this fight.
> 
> :wink01:


Yeah Vitor is the possible roider. Bisping is the definite douche.


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

St.Paul Guy said:


> People are vastly underrating Bisping (as always) and overrating Vitor. This fight is a pick 'em... if it wasn't in Brazil, Bisping would be a favorite. *He's a better wrestle*r and striker, he has much better cardio, and Vitor probably won't threaten him off his back.
> 
> Vitor is faster and could definitely swarm and finish him, but don't be surprised if he gets tooled for 25 minutes.


Vitor is definetly the better wrestler. very strong in the clinch too. i doubt Bisping could takedown Chuck.


----------



## Grotty (Jul 21, 2006)

I can see why Wanderlei didnt like Belfort durung TUF Brazil, he is a sermonising hypocrite, a damn good fighter but an arse just the same.

I predict when Belfort takes off his cap it will reveal a wide mullet/mohican- seriously im calling this one.


----------



## OHKO (Jul 11, 2010)

Canadian Psycho said:


> Except in the third round, where Sonnen actually turned it up a notch and embarrassed Mike on the ground. I also don't call that wrestling. I call it take down defence, which Bisping is good at, I admit.
> 
> *Anthony Johnson is a much bigger, better wrestler than Michael Bisping. And we all saw how that ended. People are counting way too much on Mike's wrestling capabilities, which are beginner level.*
> 
> When Sonnen outwrestled and finished Stann, it was 'my grandmother could take Stann down'. When Bisping does it, and barely squeaks out a decision victory, it's a whole different ballgame and now he's ready to defeat the likes of Vitor Belfort and clash with Anderson Silva. Total nonsense.


Didn't Anthony Johnson take Belfort down like 3 times? Bullshit stand-ups otherwise Johnson might have lasted the round instead of being choked out in the first. Not saying Johnson would have won though since his cardio was failing him ( Not his wrestling ). 

Anyway, I don't get why people talk about Belfort being such an elite striker. Really, he isn't that technical. Speed and power, yeah he has them. But does that make him an elite striker? No. His flurries are just left right left rights while charging forward like a bull. Bisping can easily avoid these flurries by clinching up when Belfort gets close or just backpedaling and sidestep to get off the line of attack. Now I have no idea whether Bisping manages to do that, but he should be able to. 

I hope Bisping triumphs and puts the idea of Belfort being an "elite" striker/boxer to rest. Bisping has some questionable striking defense though so I'm quite worried.


----------



## AJClark (Sep 19, 2010)

Grotty said:


> I can see why Wanderlei didnt like Belfort durung TUF Brazil, he is a sermonising hypocrite, a damn good fighter but an arse just the same.
> 
> I predict when Belfort takes off his cap it will reveal a wide mullet/mohican- seriously im calling this one.


We all saw that at the stare off. It was clear to see at the back of his head.


----------



## RearNaked (Jul 20, 2012)

Bisping by dominant decision over possibly the most over-rated fighter of all time.


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

RearNaked said:


> Bisping by dominant decision over possibly the most over-rated fighter of all time.


How is Vitor more overrated then Bisping?


----------



## Dr Gonzo (May 27, 2010)

OUSOONERSOU said:


> How is Vitor more overrated then Bisping?


I would say that both fighters are generally rated pretty fairly by the majority. The only time this isn't evident is when a 'hater' completely and utterly underrates a fighter due to their blind hatred.


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

Tyson Fury said:


> I would say that both fighters are generally rated pretty fairly by the majority. The only time this isn't evident is when a 'hater' completely and utterly underrates a fighter due to their blind hatred.


I'm an admitted Bisping hater but he provides plenty for me to work with. He has lost all his biggest fights of his career. He is one of the biggest douchebags in MMA on par with Koscheck and Barnett. Except Barnett is a special kind of scum that has cheated in his biggest moments.
But to be fair, Bisping is often times facing some of my favorite all time fighters in his biggest fights. I love Hendo and Wanderlei. I hate Chael Sonnen and actually rooted for Mike in that fight. That fight and the Rashad Evans fight. I hate both those guys more then I hate Bisping. Except Rashad isn't as bad as he was back then so I guess they are pretty equal now.


----------



## RearNaked (Jul 20, 2012)

OUSOONERSOU said:


> How is Vitor more overrated then Bisping?


Bisping wins fights.


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

RearNaked said:


> Bisping wins fights.


Except when they matter. Vitor is a former Champion. Something Mike can only dream of. What is Bisping's record when a title shot is on the line? 0 and what?


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

RearNaked said:


> Bisping wins fights.


Vitor's only losses in the last six years are to Jones and Anderson and Bisping wouldn't beat either one of them.


----------



## Mikeyt (Jan 16, 2013)

Seriously If Michael Bisping brings home the "W" against Vitor Belfort at UFC, then he will be the number one contender in line for Anderson Silva's UFC Middleweight Championship......

hmmmmm......


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

Mikeyt said:


> Seriously If Michael Bisping brings home the "W" against Vitor Belfort at UFC, then he will be the number one contender in line for Anderson Silva's UFC Middleweight Championship......
> 
> hmmmmm......
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VEkGaydgTYo


Are you associated with that show?


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> Vitor's only losses in the last six years are to Jones and Anderson and Bisping wouldn't beat either one of them.


True, but he's hardly tearing through top level competition. Vitor's best win in his last 10 fights is arguably Rich Franklin.


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

Killz said:


> True, but he's hardly tearing through top level competition. Vitor's best win in his last 10 fights is arguably Rich Franklin.


Rich Franklin at that time was a hell of a win. Brian Stann is the only ranked MW Bisping has every beaten. That was his knock before that fight, he had never beat a fighter that was currently ranked. I would not start comparing resumes if I was a Bisping fan. Not with Vitor.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

OUSOONERSOU said:


> Rich Franklin at that time was a hell of a win. Brian Stann is the only ranked MW Bisping has every beaten. That was his knock before that fight, he had never beat a fighter that was currently ranked. I would not start comparing resumes if I was a Bisping fan. Not with Vitor.


Regardless, of resumes if Bisping wins on saturday, the Haters will be out to discredit it somehow anyway.


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

Killz said:


> Regardless, of resumes if Bisping wins on saturday, the Haters will be out to discredit it somehow anyway.


I'll eat all the crow you can throw at me but I don't see Bisping winning this fight. I'm extremely confident Vitor will win. It's a horrible matchup for Bisping IMO.

how about a sig bet? Do you guys do that here?


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

we do have sig bets, check SM33 and future Rauno and LL for examples.


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

El Bresko said:


> we do have sig bets, check SM33 and future Rauno and LL for examples.


How does it work? Are there set rules? At another board I post at it's standard 1 week. Winner picks the sig or av for the loser that has to wear it for 1 week unless specified otherwise.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

The word sig bet is like an alarm for Bresko.

I'll drink his tears if Barao makes it to Cruz.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

SM33 is wearing that sig until Barao V Cruz, they were the terms. You create your own terms. You should focus on favourable matchups for you and offer the sig bet to diehard fans who's fanboyism gets in the way of their judgement/ Like LL with Cruz an Weidman (if he fights Jacare) and Rauno with Roidereem.


----------



## RearNaked (Jul 20, 2012)

Have you guys claiming Vitor as a former champion actually seen his 'win' over Couture? Have you seen his two losses against Couture?

Did you watch UFC 12? He won the heavyweight tournament by beating this guy...










Belfort has far more losses against legit opponents than wins.

What's going on on the side there lol? I'm beloved by all apparently...


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

El Bresko said:


> SM33 is wearing that sig until Barao V Cruz, they were the terms. You create your own terms. You should focus on favourable matchups for you and offer the sig bet to diehard fans who's fanboyism gets in the way of their judgement/ Like LL with Cruz an Weidman (if he fights Jacare) and Rauno with Roidereem.


Exactly what I'm doing here. Taking advantage of the British fanboys and the mismatch their Golden Boy has this weekend.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Killz said:


> True, but he's hardly tearing through top level competition. Vitor's best win in his last 10 fights is arguably Rich Franklin.


Who is Bisping beating that would be considered top fighters? Brian Stann? Dan Miller? Mayhem?


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com App


----------



## RearNaked (Jul 20, 2012)

HitOrGetHit said:


> Who is Bisping beating that would be considered top fighters? Brian Stann? Dan Miller? Mayhem?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com App


Vitor's biggest win is over Scott Ferozzo


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

RearNaked said:


> Vitor's biggest win is over Scott Ferozzo


That's like saying Mike's biggest win is Ross Pointon.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

RearNaked said:


> Vitor's biggest win is over Scott Ferozzo


Yeah. Something like that...


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com App


----------



## RearNaked (Jul 20, 2012)

OUSOONERSOU said:


> That's like saying Mike's biggest win is Ross Pointon.


Not really.

Vitor beat Ferozzo for his only real UFC title win.

Again, have you seen his 'win' over Couture? Have you seen their other two fights?


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

RearNaked said:


> Not really.
> 
> Vitor beat Ferozzo for his only real UFC title win.
> 
> Again, have you seen his 'win' over Couture? Have you seen their other two fights?


Of course I have seen his fights. Have you seen Bisping's title fights? Oh wait...


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

RearNaked said:


> Not really.
> 
> Vitor beat Ferozzo for his only real UFC title win.
> 
> Again, have you seen his 'win' over Couture? Have you seen their other two fights?


Regardless of titles, Vitor has much better wins than the fight you pointed out. I really wasn't sure if you were even being serious when you said that. 


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com App


----------



## RearNaked (Jul 20, 2012)

That's the big title win that supposedly Bisping can 'only dream of.'

Or is his 'win' over Couture his biggest win?


----------



## Dr Gonzo (May 27, 2010)

I think we're getting mixed up here. Different views of what constitutes a fighters 'biggest win'. MMA has moved on a lot since 1997, obviously, so regarding Vitor as a past champion should be viewed in the same way as regarding his biggest win is against Scott Ferrozzo. Which implies that using either fact to back up your own opinions of Vitor is kind of pointless. MMA wasn't even MMA back then. T'was more akin to NHB.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

RearNaked said:


> That's the big title win that supposedly Bisping can 'only dream of.'
> 
> Or is his 'win' over Couture his biggest win?


It was pretty impressive getting a win like that in his 3rd professional fight. Almost as impressive as him knocking out people twice his size back then as well. Wonder what Bisping was up to in 1997.

It's alright though. Keep thinking his biggest win is Ferrozzo. Ill keep laughing.


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com App


----------



## RearNaked (Jul 20, 2012)

Or you could just name his biggest win instead of avoiding the question.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

RearNaked said:


> Or you could just name his biggest win instead of avoiding the question.


Your idea of a biggest win is different than mine. I consider the best fighter a person has beaten as their best win. Franklin, Rumble, a KO of a prime Wanderlei Silva in under 1 minute. Destroying someone like Tank back in the day who was huge compared to Vitor. Gilbert Yvel, Akiyama.

These are all better wins than what you are giving.


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Dr Gonzo (May 27, 2010)

HitOrGetHit said:


> Your idea of a biggest win is different than mine. I consider the best fighter a person has beaten as their best win. Franklin, Rumble, a KO of a prime Wanderlei Silva in under 1 minute. Destroying someone like Tank back in the day who was huge compared to Vitor. Gilbert Yvel, Akiyama.
> 
> These are all better wins than what you are giving.
> 
> ...


This would also be my view as a fighters best win. Especially when their 'championship fight' came in the NHB era. I have to say though, I disagree that 1998 was when Wanderlei was in his prime. I refer to my last post on this thread, in that I just think people have different views when it comes to a fighters biggest win. To be honest, it seems the both of you are using fights from the NHB era to justify your own points. The whole MMA game, from rule sets to quality of fighters has since changed dramatically, so I really don't think using these examples holds much water. 

That being said. Franklin is Vitors biggest win.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

Even Lindland was a decent win, not to mention he beat Herring who was huge and skilled.,


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Tyson Fury said:


> This would also be my view as a fighters best win. Especially when their 'championship fight' came in the NHB era. I have to say though, I disagree that 1998 was when Wanderlei was in his prime. I refer to my last post on this thread, in that I just think people have different views when it comes to a fighters biggest win. To be honest, it seems the both of you are using fights from the NHB era to justify your own points. The whole MMA game, from rule sets to quality of fighters has since changed dramatically, so I really don't think using these examples holds much water.
> 
> That being said. Franklin is Vitors biggest win.


Just because rules change doesn't take away the wins. Overall fighters have gotten better, but Vitor still had good wins back then and they can't be taken away just because things changed. I mean rules changed a lot since Pride, but we don't discredit the things that happened there.


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com App


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

HitOrGetHit said:


> Your idea of a biggest win is different than mine. I consider the best fighter a person has beaten as their best win. *Franklin, Rumble*, a KO of a prime *Wanderlei Silva* in under 1 minute. Destroying someone like *Tank* back in the day who was huge compared to Vitor. *Gilbert Yvel, Akiyama*.
> 
> These are all better wins than what you are giving.


Rich Franklin
Anthony Johnson
Wanderlei Silva
Tank Abbott
Gilbert Yvel
Yoshihiro Akiyama

VS

Brian Stann
Chris Leben
Denis Kang
Jason Miller
Jorge Rivera
Yoshihiro Akiyama

Hitorgethit, this is not directed at you per say but, generally people say Bispings wins are unimpressive, to be honest comparing the caliber in these lists i don't think the quality is too far apart, i would probably agree Vitor edges it, but people shit on Bispings record to often.

Stann is a solid win by most peoples estimations. Leben's solid but his respect was stolen by Bisping - before that fight he was classed as a respected power puncher now he's considered a joke. Denis Kang came over to the UFC with alot of hype - as did Jason Miller, and the Rivera/Akiyama are decent wins.


----------



## RearNaked (Jul 20, 2012)

gazh said:


> to be honest comparing the caliber in these lists i don't think the quality is too far apart


Exactly. I don't even like Bisping, and I agree that the British fans overrate him, but no more than Brazilian fans overrate Vitor. 

The difference being that at least Bisping is consistent. You don't know what the hell you're going to get when Belfort steps in there and if his opponent doesn't roll over and die in the first round after getting punched in the back of the head ten times, he loses every time out. 

Neither guy has a snowball's chance in hell vs Anderson, so there's really no point to this 'title eliminator.'


----------



## RearNaked (Jul 20, 2012)

HitOrGetHit said:


> Your idea of a biggest win is different than mine. I consider the best fighter a person has beaten as their best win. Franklin, Rumble, a KO of a prime Wanderlei Silva in under 1 minute. Destroying someone like Tank back in the day who was huge compared to Vitor. Gilbert Yvel, Akiyama.
> 
> These are all better wins than what you are giving.
> 
> ...


Ferrozo beat Tank pretty lopsidedly when they fought. That was one of the first UFCs I watched. To call Tank a legit win and Ferozzo not a legit win is absurd. 

The truth is neither are legit wins.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

gazh said:


> Rich Franklin
> Anthony Johnson
> Wanderlei Silva
> Tank Abbott
> ...


Yeah and I wasn't trying to put down Bisping. I was originally replying to Killz pointing out that Vitor wasn't knocking off the top fighters, so I just said neither is Bisping really. I think Bisping has some solid wins tbh.


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

HitOrGetHit said:


> Yeah and I wasn't trying to put down Bisping. I was originally replying to Killz pointing out that Vitor wasn't knocking off the top fighters, so I just said neither is Bisping really. I think Bisping has some solid wins tbh.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com App


Yeah, my point was that people go on about how Vitor is this Soul destroying world beater, when in fact, he hasnt beaten much better opponents than Bisping, who I dont consider to have beaten any GREAT fighters.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

But he almost submitted Jones though - that was cool


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

Budhisten said:


> But he almost submitted Jones though - that was cool


It was cool until he let go...


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

I'm rooting for Bisping, but I think Vitor takes it.


----------



## Grotty (Jul 21, 2006)

AJClark said:


> We all saw that at the stare off. It was clear to see at the back of his head.


I honestly only noticed that his hair looked crap under his hat, fair dos but let me have my moment lol.....there i enjoyed it :thumb01:


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Bisping is taking this he is being strategic, he has Vitor so amped up that Vitor is gonna dump everything in under 5 minutes and you watch Bisping will get on his bike and ride that thing around the cage and then spend the next 20 peppering Vitor.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

but Bisping gets caught by everybody, if you get caught by Vitor then you are probably not going to get a chance to recover.


----------



## RearNaked (Jul 20, 2012)

Honestly when these fights get made, the 'if it goes out of the first round X fighter wins' type fights, how often does the guy who absolutely needs to win it in the first round actually win?

Vitor can win. It's just so unlikely. And with Bisping being an underdog, you'd be crazy to bet on Vitor.

Vitor's biggest accomplishment is that he's a '2 time' UFC champion. He won the UFC 12 tournament by beating Tra Telligman and Scott Ferrozo and he went 1-2 with Couture in their series with his only win being a freak accident where his glove got caught in Couture's eyelid. He got absolutely trashed by Couture the other two fights.

The guy really has never done anything that spectacular, and the fact people consider him KOing Tank Abbot to be impressive really just says it all.

Bisping is a douche, but he comes to fights with smart game plans and is perfectly happy to grind out decisions when necessary. And that to the fact that Vitor will be a punching bag by round 2, and this is going to be very messy.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

RearNaked said:


> Honestly when these fights get made, the 'if it goes out of the first round X fighter wins' type fights, how often does the guy who absolutely needs to win it in the first round actually win?
> 
> *Vitor can win. It's just so unlikely. And with Bisping being an underdog, you'd be crazy to bet on Vitor.*
> 
> ...


How is it unlikely?

Bisping gets clipped every time he fights someone who has power behind their punches, Vitor has that, plus speed and very good follow up ability. I expect this a lot to look like the Rich Franklin fight.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

People keep saying Bisping gets clipped every fight and whilst that may be true how many times have we seen him get clipped then finished on the ground? Never is the answer.

I'm not saying its not going to happen but those backing Vitor seem to think its a stonewall certainty.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Killz said:


> People keep saying Bisping gets clipped every fight and whilst that may be true how many times have we seen him get clipped then finished on the ground? Never is the answer.
> 
> I'm not saying its not going to happen but those backing Vitor seem to think its a stonewall certainty.


It's the fact he gets clipped coupled with the fact Vitor has great killer instinct.

Wanderlei, Lindland, Rich, Akiyama, he's one of the best at finishing the job when he's got someone on the rocks, that could backfire on him though if Bisping survives the onslaught but I don't think he will.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Killz said:


> People keep saying Bisping gets clipped every fight and whilst that may be true how many times have we seen him get clipped then finished on the ground? Never is the answer.
> 
> I'm not saying its not going to happen but those backing Vitor seem to think its a stonewall certainty.


There's a difference. None of those fighters actually attempted to follow up on their opportunities, minus Wand who scored them with too little time left in the round to finish. Vitor is known for clipping, swarming, and finishing... he does it almost every fight. That's why people can see the same happening here. 

As you said, just because it hasn't been done doesn't mean it won't be. Nothing is certain in a fight of course, but the odds of Vitor finding Bisping's chin and finishing the fight are hardly unlikely.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Can't lie, I'm totally pumped for this fight. Can't remember the last time I was this nervous for a fight.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

It's definitely going to be exciting. I want Mikey boy to win. Never been a huge fan of his but he's growing on me as he hasn't done any stupid cringy shit in a while  Vitor just makes me shake my head when he talks, but can't hate on him as a fighter, dude is exciting as hell. Still sticking with the early first or second round KO for Belfort or a UD for Bisping. Seems to be the popular call as well.

SO much MMA from tonight! The drought is over!


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

Got to say, I've very much enjoyed the back and forth banter on these Bisping-Belfort threads over the last couple of days, thanks to all who contributed.

Hand on heart i think this is dead dead close, I truly believe Bisping has never beaten an opponent on Belfort's level - however i do see Bisping improving each fight, let's see if he really is there yet!!

WAR BISPING


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

RearNaked said:


> Vitor's biggest win is over Scott Ferozzo


Just to refresh memories, Vitor was just a kid at the time and before TKOing Ferrozzo he TKOed Tra Telligman moments before in the very same night, being both waaay bigger then him.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

I just realized this is a five rounder. If it were a 3 round fight I'd say Vitor 90%. Now it's gone down to 75% even though I already bet on em. If Vitor can handle the LHW for four rounds then he should be able to handle this nonetheless.


----------



## RearNaked (Jul 20, 2012)

MMA-Sportsman said:


> Just to refresh memories, Vitor was just a kid at the time and before TKOing Ferrozzo he TKOed Tra Telligman moments before in the very same night, being both waaay bigger then him.


No need to refresh my memory. Go back a couple of pages, and it was me giving out the history lesson.



TheLyotoLegion said:


> How is it unlikely?
> 
> Bisping gets clipped every time he fights someone who has power behind their punches, Vitor has that, plus speed and very good follow up ability. I expect this a lot to look like the Rich Franklin fight.


And Brian Stann doesn't? And Chris Leben doesn't? And Jorge Rivera doesn't?

Truth is, there's ONE guy that was able to land a kill shot on Bisping an that guy kicked Vitor's ass as well. Losing by KO to Dan Henderson is nothing to be ashamed of. Henderson is the most decorated fighter of all time.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

RearNaked said:


> No need to refresh my memory. Go back a couple of pages, and it was me giving out the history lesson.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Stann, Rivera, and Leben all have power yes, but their hand speed is nothing compared to Vitor's. Their killer instinct isn't comparable to Vitor's, Bisping's chin is pretty solid but if Vitor clips him he better cover up and do a good job of it because Vitor will swarm him quickly.


----------



## RearNaked (Jul 20, 2012)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> Stann, Rivera, and Leben all have power yes, but their hand speed is nothing compared to Vitor's. Their killer instinct isn't comparable to Vitor's, Bisping's chin is pretty solid but if Vitor clips him he better cover up and do a good job of it because Vitor will swarm him quickly.


You'll get no argument from me.

If Vitor knocks his opponent out, then yes, he will probably win.


----------



## nyc05 (Oct 1, 2008)

I'm not really a fan of either guy, but I would rather Bisping win because he would be a new challenger for Anderson.

That being said, I wouldn't be against Bisping taking a nap on the mat tonight, either. 


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Grotty (Jul 21, 2006)

*Stann, Rivera, and Leben all have power yes, but their hand speed is nothing compared to Vitor's. Their killer instinct isn't comparable to Vitor's, Bisping's chin is pretty solid but if Vitor clips him he better cover up and do a good job of it because Vitor will swarm him quickly.*Stated by Thelyotolegion.


Stann, Rivera killer instinct lesser than Belforts? i politely disagree, I would question Leben only because of his last couple of performances. 
Again politely i ask why make such a statement about the 'killer instinct'?


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

RearNaked said:


> No need to refresh my memory. Go back a couple of pages, and it was me giving out the history lesson.


Your are right. I haven't see it before.


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

Grotty said:


> *Stann, Rivera, and Leben all have power yes, but their hand speed is nothing compared to Vitor's. Their killer instinct isn't comparable to Vitor's, Bisping's chin is pretty solid but if Vitor clips him he better cover up and do a good job of it because Vitor will swarm him quickly.*Stated by Thelyotolegion.
> 
> 
> Stann, Rivera killer instinct lesser than Belforts? i politely disagree, I would question Leben only because of his last couple of performances.
> Again politely i ask why make such a statement about the 'killer instinct'?


They definetly don't have the smae killer instinct, Stann is much more composed and picks his shot while Vitor just swarms.

Just watch Vitor vs Akiyama and Stann Vs Leban or Santiago.


----------



## RearNaked (Jul 20, 2012)

Guy Incognito said:


> They definetly don't have the smae killer instinct, Stann is much more composed and picks his shot while Vitor just swarms.
> 
> Just watch Vitor vs Akiyama and Stann Vs Leban or Santiago.


Leben and Rivera don't have killer instinct?

Wow. Just wow.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

he said they don't have the *same* killer instinct and I agree. Shogun, Wanderlei (not so much anymore for these two), Anderson, Belfort. When they hurt you, they generally finish you. They certainly have killer instinct, it just doesn't appear to be as high as the aforementioned.


----------



## RearNaked (Jul 20, 2012)

Rivera and Leben have just as much killer instinct as any of those guys. Name a guy Leben hurt that he didn't finish. Or Rivera.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Sonnen picked Bisping. Between this and picking BJ over Rory, I'm beginning to question my fandom.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

You can tell UFC really wants Bisping to win. 

I wonder if they'll bring back the Anderson cam.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jan 5, 2013)

Canadian Psycho said:


> You can tell UFC really wants Bisping to win.
> 
> I wonder if they'll bring back the Anderson cam.


How can we tell that the UFC wants Bisping to win? Why would they want that? Anderson makes them more money than Bisping could ever hope to.

Sent from my HTC Ruby using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Cowgirl said:


> How can we tell that the UFC wants Bisping to win? Why would they want that? Anderson makes them more money than Bisping could ever hope to.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Ruby using VerticalSports.Com App


Oh, I dunno... by the fact that the commentators are constantly mentioning a potential title bout with Anderson and that Anderson is in the building. Anik and Florian are hyping things up just like Joe and Goldberg were when GSP faced off against Condit. 

And are you asking me why UFC would want Bisping to win this fight? The British golden boy vs. the Brazilian meal ticket... I'm sure Dana would love to book that fight.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

RearNaked said:


> Rivera and Leben have just as much killer instinct as any of those guys. Name a guy Leben hurt that he didn't finish. Or Rivera.


Bisping..?


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

El Bresko said:


> Bisping..?


High five!


----------



## Freiermuth (Nov 19, 2006)

Pumped for this fight!

I like Vitor more as a fighter so going to pull for him but the skill-set is very close in this one.

Only thing in this fight that would surprise me is the Count finishing this early.

Vitor choked in his fight w/ AS and would like to see a rematch. Bis is an UNK so would def look forward to that also.


----------



## RearNaked (Jul 20, 2012)

El Bresko said:


> Bisping..?


Exactly.


----------



## RearNaked (Jul 20, 2012)

Vitor wins via all my picks being wrong so far.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Ahhh, come on Vitor! lol


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

Too tired to be nervous, what will be will be, come on Bisping.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Vitor via repeated strikes to the back of the head.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

You're finding The Lord tonight Bisping......just don't go towards the light..


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

So does Bisping run to WW after this? Or does he hold out and wait for the likes of Vitor and Anderson to retire?


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

I'm actually very pumped for this fight. I just don't see a way for Bisping to win besides a decision. Vitor has better boxing, chin, and BJJ. Bisping may have a cardio edge and has better footwork. The wrestling is close. 

If Bisping can avoid being KO'd he does have a better chance than some think. Still not a good chance though.


----------



## slapstick (Oct 15, 2010)

gazh said:


> Too tired to be nervous, what will be will be, come on Bisping.


Too nervous to be tired, what will be will be, come on Bisping.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Vitor loses the hair portion of the contest.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Vitor nearly broke his hand getting his shirt off.


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

slapstick said:


> Too nervous to be tired, what will be will be, come on Bisping.


Been there before mate, relax and enjoy :thumbsup:


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

This is make or break time for Bisping, he knows Vitor is riled up and he knows he will blow his load and not be able to go 5 rounds. Bisping needs to keep circling out early and he will be ok. 

Vitor looks physically like age is catching up.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Settle down, Vitor, ffs. Calm blue ocean. Calm blue ocean.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Rygu said:


> I'm actually very pumped for this fight. I just don't see a way for Bisping to win besides a decision. Vitor has better boxing, chin, and BJJ. Bisping may have a cardio edge and has better footwork. *The wrestling is close.*
> 
> If Bisping can avoid being KO'd he does have a better chance than some think. Still not a good chance though.


huh? Bisping held his own surprisingly well with Sonnen who is one of the very best wrestlers in the sport. Bisping is a fairly significantly better wrestler than Vitor.


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

Bisping via run & peck.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Holy **** Vitor looks huge. He didn't look like that when he went down to 185 or even when he fought Anderson. He was much thinner and leaner. That TrT doin a body good.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

Bisping via wrestling.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Vitor is trying to bait Bisping into getting to comfortable.


----------



## BWoods (Apr 8, 2007)

To quote Nick Diaz "So we're throwing spinning shit now?"

Vitor doesn't seem himself but I don't know if it's a good or a bad thing.

Edit: I think Vitor might be waiting for a double jab, seeing if Michael is going to go deep and then counter hard with a left straight.


----------



## luckbox (Feb 12, 2010)

Toxic said:


> Vitor looks physically like age is catching up.


What? He looks tremendous.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Dropped once!


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Had Bisping winning until the headkick, 10-9 Vitor.


----------



## RearNaked (Jul 20, 2012)

good job by vitor to steal the round


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Vitor stole it.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

Dunno what to make of it so far. Interesting.


----------



## luckbox (Feb 12, 2010)

This is some half-assed chanting.


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

Bsiping landed throughout the round, Vitor ended well.. too close to say Vitor took the round for me.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

V-Bomb!!!!!


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

Yyyyyyyeeeeeeeeeeeeeessssssssssssssssssss!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Bam.


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

No title shot for you Bisping.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

BAM! Made my night!


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

I came.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Damn!!!!!!

Mirgliota is a god awful ref.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## RearNaked (Jul 20, 2012)

Good job Vitor.

No idea what Bisping does with his career now.


----------



## luckbox (Feb 12, 2010)

And reality sinks in.


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

Not quite an H-bomb, but it'll do.

Glad I was wrong, in that Bisping could keep to a good plan & eke out a D.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

Bisping = gatekeeper. Give Vitor another shot at Anderson please.


----------



## Old school fan (Aug 24, 2011)

Oh crap, was hoping Bisping would take it.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

That was a great fight, Vitor's still got it, bam!


----------



## suniis (Mar 30, 2010)

OH yeah!


----------



## MikeHawk (Sep 11, 2009)

Shoulda let it go for a few more seconds. Vitor wasn't landing anything.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Frustrating that we saw none of that against Jones and instead we just saw him get knee stomped and then pull guard every 2 minutes.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Haha, yeah baby! Get me them FFL points, you da man Vitor!

There is a Jesus!


----------



## BWoods (Apr 8, 2007)

Pretty much every time that Bisping has been in a "title contender" fight or they've been talking about him potentially being in a title match, he loses. He also loses every time he fights someone who is actually decent.


----------



## Term (Jul 28, 2009)

Miragliotta is really a bad ref. what was that jump in then back off let Vitor get a couple more shots then stop it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

I actually kind of feel bad for Bisping, lol. He really is a good fighter and I hope he looks to climb the ladder again.

Nice to see him gracious in defeat.


----------



## anderton46 (Apr 23, 2010)

Not quite sure about the stoppage there. Tavares gets 20 seconds of a horrendous beating to recover and Bisping gets 5 seconds of shots mostly hitting his arms.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

PheelGoodInc said:


> Bisping = gatekeeper. Give Vitor another shot at Anderson please.


This I want to see them fight again. That front kick was a one in a million. Don't think Vitor will win but I think it's worth making again.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## Freiermuth (Nov 19, 2006)

Damn, Vitor is a beast!

Why would the Counts staff put together a game-plan like that? He doesn't KO people and you ain't going to hunt and peck Vitor very long.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

MikeHawk said:


> Shoulda let it go for a few more seconds. Vitor wasn't landing anything.


Bisping wasn't doing anything. Perfect stoppage. He was just sitting there getting whaled on.


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com App


----------



## OHKO (Jul 11, 2010)

Belfort faked the left straight and when Bisping tried to parry it, Belfort landed the left high kick :/ 

Good job Belfort.


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

Bisping will never get a title shot.

lol


----------



## OHKO (Jul 11, 2010)

God AGAIN.


----------



## Emericanaddict (Dec 31, 2006)

Another embarrassing loss that just further emphasises the fact that Bisping is still no where near ready to fight someone of Anderson Silva's caliber.


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

That was just flat out satisfying.
Bisping was overdue for that.

Great win for Belfort, he looked hesitant at first but that head kick was a thing of beauty.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

UFC needs to introduce intercontinental championship belts in each division. Mikey needs some gold


----------



## RearNaked (Jul 20, 2012)

Please make Chael vs Vitor


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

OHHHH SHIT!

Vitor Belfort going ******* in brehs! Best interview in the business, Chael P. would wreck his shit though.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

I would've liked to see Belfort vs Sonnen to be honest.

I'd also like to see Vitor vs Weidman so Weidman can stop talking shit and beat someone better than Mark Munoz.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Do roids rot your brain?

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Canadian Psycho said:


> UFC needs to introduce intercontinental championship belts in each division. *Mikey needs some gold*


Oh man, watch your tongue. :confused05:


----------



## Buakaw_GSP (Jan 9, 2011)

Buakaw_GSP said:


> Bisping has looked really improved and is ready to hot streak his way to a title shot like many others in the past. But again I believe that people tend to overlook Belfort all the time, even for this fight. I still think Vitor is the 2nd Best MW in the UFC skill wise, and is just caught in the "Rashad Evans situation". Ill predict a Vitor win.


:thumb02:


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

Lol crazy Ol Vitor.


----------



## RearNaked (Jul 20, 2012)

Canadian Psycho said:


> UFC needs to introduce intercontinental championship belts in each division. Mikey needs some gold


I made a thread on that

it didn't go well


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Nice postfight interview by Bisping :thumbsup:


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Tell me Vitor didn't just try to cut a promo on Chael Sonnen. Tell me he didn't just say that!


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

Life B Ez said:


> This I want to see them fight again. That front kick was a one in a million. Don't think Vitor will win but I think it's worth making again.
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3


Definitely. I think it could be a hell of a fight. If Andy KO's him instantly again, I'll concede.


----------



## ptw (Aug 13, 2009)

Stoppage was good, Bisping didn't know where he was. Vitor was kneeling reigning down punches on Bisping who was flailing his arms around, it was just a matter of time :/ rather it not be more embarrassing than it already was.

Surprised Vitor called out Jon Jones and Chael Sonnen. Kind of hard to sell a fight with him after Anderson Silva LOL


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

and that is how you handle yourself in defeat. Nice job Bisping.


----------



## onerealwhiteboy (Sep 16, 2012)

*Belfort Vs. Bisping*

I am writing this thread while the fight is going on. Belfort just struggled to take his shirt off. This is going to be a sick fight. In my opinion I hope Bisping wins this. I bet good money on him and I hope this works out. Belfort has a rusing type stragety. and fast hands, But Bispings got this. I will post them even if Bisping loses.

- bispings does a inside leg kick 1 min in.
- belfort goes rushing in, kick to the face to bisping and rushed him to the cage. 
- bisping get kick to the face by high kick. belfort rused on top of him and TKO Bisping. 

Fast fight, Belfort Won this fight. Good fight, Bisping should have got in there more but really didn't and Belfort won it. Good fight, Can't wait until the next good UFC fight comes on. What did you guys think of this fight? Opinions?


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Better than I expected. Bisping had his timing down well, but Vitor changed tactics midway. Thing is people shit on Vitor, he's got so much natural talent. It was his mind that was his weakness. Kinda hoped to see Bisping get his title shot, but this really proves that he's a solid gate keeper. He lost to Chael albeit a close one and now to another former contender. Who knows, maybe he can put together another run at the title.

Wow a rematch with the LHW title holder. I wouldn't mind.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Life B Ez said:


> Do roids rot your brain?
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3



Ask Rory the next time you roll with him.


----------



## GrappleRetarded (Jun 22, 2012)

The MW division goes like this:

Anderson>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Vitor>>>>>>>>>>>rest of MW division.


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

So was Vitor looking hesitant = measuring up Bisping for that shot?


----------



## Emericanaddict (Dec 31, 2006)

Props to Bisping for handling himself like a real man in the interview. He's still young. He should only continue to improve his game. Dude really needs to keep those damn hands up though.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

"GO HOME! YOU DID A REALITY SHOW! LET ME FIGHT THE CHAMP NOT THE CLOWN!"

Vitor honestly needs to be miced up at all times.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Oh goodie the jab KO again.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I bet half the MMA media is skipping the press confrence and trying to get Chael's response.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Sonnen vs. Vitor needs to happen after the Jones fight. The world deserves to know who the real number two MW is. 

Hint. It's Chael Sonnen.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

I need a gif of that kick to add to my Hendo one.

Anyways, I thought early on we were seeing old hesitant Vitor, but after Bisping started landing it apparently woke him up. Decent showing by Bisping, especially Bispings chin. He took some solid punches and that first head kick and was still in there. That second head kick does the same thing to every fighter so no shame there.

At this point if they really want Bisping to fight AS they are going to have to just make the fight. He just can't seem to win when it counts the most.


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

Whoever it was who referred to that as 'embarrassing' is either mentally deficient or a child.

Very proud of Bisping, as he said, you win some you lose some.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Hell no, anytime Vitor Belfort gets a hold of a microphone something great is in the works.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Mike looked good early, but I feel like Vitor was measuring him up. I do think Bisping should have mixed it up and shot in for some takedowns, but Vitor is so strong that he probably would have shrugged them off. 

I like Mike, but I didn't give him much chance in this fight. He's good. Very good. But not great.


----------



## anderton46 (Apr 23, 2010)

cdtcpl said:


> WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
> 
> I need a gif of that kick to add to my Hendo one.
> 
> ...


To be fair if they really wanted him to have that shot they had much easier match-ups to give him. He's had two number one contender fights. One being Chael and the other Vitor. If they wanted that title shot they'd give him someone where he is at least a slight favourite not a slight underdog.

Was expecting to see Bisping pushing Vitor against the fence for the first round or two to wear him down.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Im thanking the mma gods for this one, im glad Silva wasnt forced to do that. Although i have to give credit to Bisping for taking that headkick pretty well....it landed flush and i dont think many would of forced Belfort to pound that one out for the tko.





Grotty said:


> *Stann, Rivera, and Leben all have power yes, but their hand speed is nothing compared to Vitor's. Their killer instinct isn't comparable to Vitor's, Bisping's chin is pretty solid but if Vitor clips him he better cover up and do a good job of it because Vitor will swarm him quickly.*Stated by Thelyotolegion.
> 
> 
> Stann, Rivera killer instinct lesser than Belforts? i politely disagree, I would question Leben only because of his last couple of performances.
> Again politely i ask why make such a statement about the 'killer instinct'?


There killer instincts are no where near Belfort, the guy is a born finisher....people very rarely get buzzed and survive against Belfort.


----------



## ptw (Aug 13, 2009)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> Hell no, anytime Vitor Belfort gets a hold of a microphone something great is in the works.


LMAO I am giggling like a school girl from this post.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Chael's on the post fight show with Cruz btw, I'm sure he'll have a response.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

Canadian Psycho said:


> He's good. Very good. But not great.


Probably the best description of Bisping I have ever read.


----------



## Harness (Oct 3, 2009)

Proud of Bisping. Handled the whole situation very well, and I was genuinely impressed by his performance.


----------



## Toroian (Jan 3, 2009)

i thought the stoppage was a little early as the punches wasnt getting through very well and i think with a few seconds more he would be turned in to guard. 

I think a lot of these refs cant handle pressure very well and thats why they make very quick and often wrong decision to jump in on fights.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Joabbuac said:


> There killer instincts are no where near Belfort, the guy is a born finisher....people very rarely get buzzed and survive against Belfort.


I don't think anyone ever has.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Let Bisping have Rockhold. This way he can at least be SF Champion.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

Toroian said:


> i thought the stoppage was a little early as the punches wasnt getting through very well and i think with a few seconds more he would be turned in to guard.
> 
> I think a lot of these refs cant handle pressure very well and thats why they make very quick and often wrong decision to jump in on fights.


I think a few more seconds and Belfort finally gets that one arm out of the way and then Bisping is waking up in an ambulance. Bisping wasn't recovering, he was getting hurt worse.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

God I hope Vitor doesn't get popped for elevated testosterone lol


----------



## Buakaw_GSP (Jan 9, 2011)

Canadian Psycho said:


> Sonnen vs. Vitor needs to happen after the Jones fight. The world deserves to know who the real number two MW is.
> 
> Hint. It's Chael Sonnen.


I still think its Vitor. Sonnen struggled against Bisping and Belfort just knocked him out. Of course the only way to find out is to let them fight.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

Life B Ez said:


> I don't think anyone ever has.
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3


Early on Couture did, otherwise I believe you are right.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> God I hope Vitor doesn't get popped for elevated testosterone lol


Don't you put that curse on me Ricky Bobby!


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Vitor just set himself up as the injury replacement for Jones/Sonnen.

I'd rather see him fight Wiedman. Make Vitor Anderson's gatekeeper.


----------



## EVERLOST (May 28, 2007)

I love all these " I thought the stoppage was a little early posts" Why, you may ask? Because its over and Bisping lost and he can kiss my sweet ass. That whiff Bisping smelt before going out, yeah that was him sucking a fart and going down. God Im a terrible winner even though I had absolutely nothing to do with this fight what so ever besides watching from distance.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Buakaw_GSP said:


> I still think its Vitor. Sonnen struggled against Bisping and Belfort just knocked him out. Of course the only way to find out is to let them fight.


Sonnen definitely struggled with Mike in the second, but dominated him in the third. Sonnen vs. Belfort is an interesting fight and your classic wrestler vs. striker contest. We both know where each man could and would kick the other's arse.


----------



## Freiermuth (Nov 19, 2006)

Yeah huge props on how Mike handled the loss.

Mike has the skills, he just needs to stop standing with powerful strikers. Close the distance, clinch, wear they guy out man! Seriously, outside of Chael, he's done excellent on the ground.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

You turn your head from strikes they call the fight, those are the rules.

anyways I'd like to thank Bisping and the 70 million credits I won off his performance


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

cdtcpl said:


> Early on Couture did, otherwise I believe you are right.


I don't remember too much from their fights. I remember Vitor cutting randy with his glove and I remember Vitor hitting the same armbar he hit on jbj where he kicked off the cage and locked it up. I only remember that because randy said the only reason he got out was all the blood.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Buakaw_GSP said:


> I still think its Vitor. Sonnen struggled against Bisping and Belfort just knocked him out. Of course the only way to find out is to let them fight.


Chael would probably beat Vitor. Tito, Couture, Chuck, Bones. Vitor struggles against wrestlers and Chael has a crazy chin and before he got big he had unlimited cardio, I think he'd take the fight at 205 or 185 but I like Vitor's chances at 185 better due to the fact Chael was really looking bad at 185 after his suspension was over.


----------



## Buakaw_GSP (Jan 9, 2011)

To be fair I thought Bisping looked really good and well prepared in the 1st Round. It just only takes 1 well placed head kick.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> Chael would probably beat Vitor. Tito, Couture, Chuck, Bones. Vitor struggles against wrestlers and Chael has a crazy chin and before he got big he had unlimited cardio, I think he'd take the fight at 205 or 185 but I like Vitor's chances at 185 better due to the fact Chael was really looking bad at 185 after his suspension was over.


Tell that to Brian Stann.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Chael just told Vitor he'd help arrange a meeting with Jesus and he ACCEPTS THE CHALLENGE!


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

It's on, baby. Cancel the Jones fight. This one is bigger.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Looks like these three are going to have to battle it out. 

Lombard
Weidman
Vitor

Whoever wins that round robin get the shot OR Vitor moves back up to LHW and fights there. When he's on...he's an extremely dangerous opponent. Til this day I still feel he was Anderson's biggest threat. Chael was winning, but he wasn't in danger of being finished. When you have that threat looming it makes the fight that much more exciting.


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

Bisping's wikipedia page has his loss down as "TKO (TRT)".

:happy03:


----------



## deadmanshand (Apr 9, 2008)

Canadian Psycho said:


> Tell that to Brian Stann.


Let's not count his opponents who can't spell wrestling much less study it.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

HAHAHA!

Anderson looks like he just lost his best friend.

Anderson wants a 10 YEAR deal? Is he ******* high?


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Anderson can't get a fight with anybody. GSP, Bisping, his clone.


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

</3 I'm so sad


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Weidman will fight him.....one armed!

One Armed Weidman > Healthy Shogun, Motivated BJ, Old Vitor, etc.


----------



## Buakaw_GSP (Jan 9, 2011)

Canadian Psycho said:


> Anderson can't get a fight with anybody. GSP, Bisping, his clone.


Silva thought he could at least get some final fights with people he wants. After Weidman and Belfort again he is going to be so disappointed he will just retire then. :confused05:


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

Ugh Weidman.

To be honest i hope Anderson looks for fights at 170 or 205, the division needs a bit more time to develop IMO.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Anderson defends his title once a year. By mid-2013 we should have a contender.


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

Good job to Vitor, it was an impressive victory. Bisping didn't look terrible in this fight at the very least. He had his moments, and had a very humble post fight speech. No excuses, Bisping just took the loss like a man and he will be back.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Life B Ez said:


> I don't think anyone ever has.
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3


I guessed as much, but had to say that since ive not see all his fights outside of the UFC or Pride.



Canadian Psycho said:


> Anderson defends his title once a year. By mid-2013 we should have a contender.


Twice a year before 2012....


----------



## Andrus (Oct 18, 2011)

Nice fight, went fortunately exactly as I made my bets. I saw a false spoiler with Bisping's hand raised so I was afraid of the worst. Belfort's new haircut is also badass. Just sayin


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Urgh!


----------



## UFCfan4Life (Jun 23, 2012)

Bisping was never a threat in this fight. No power behind any of his punches or leg kicks. It was an embarrassing performance.


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

EVERLOST said:


> I love all these " I thought the stoppage was a little early posts" Why, you may ask? Because its over and Bisping lost and he can kiss my sweet ass. That whiff Bisping smelt before going out, yeah that was him sucking a fart and going down. God Im a terrible winner even though I had absolutely nothing to do with this fight what so ever besides watching from distance.


you seem to have some sort of fart fetish. creepy.


anyway, good fight. Kinda went like I thought it would, except I had Vitor winning in the first round.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

UFCfan4Life said:


> Bisping was never a threat in this fight. No power behind any of his punches or leg kicks. It was an embarrassing performance.


There was only one thing embarrasing about that fight and that was Vitors post fight interview.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Wow. How ineffective was Bisping? That was a bit of a surprise.

I actually turned off before Belforts interview. Anybody give me a recap?


----------



## TheAuger (Jun 30, 2011)

Soojooko said:


> Wow. How ineffective was Bisping? That was a bit of a surprise.
> 
> I actually turned off before Belforts interview. Anybody give me a recap?


"Thank you Baby Jesus"
"Sonnen is a joke"
"Pull Sonnen from the Jones fight"
"Give me Jon Jones"
"It will be a champ versus champ fight"

Or something like this, in that order.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Bisping really had nothing here. He landed a few shots, none of which had any real power behind them. Got swarmed at the end of the first and finished in the second.

I think Bisping is a really talented fighter, but this guy just cannot win when it matters.


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Agh, was really rooting for Mike. 

Sent from my GT-S5660 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Well, that went exactly as expected. Something that I can't say often. :laugh:


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)




----------



## BrianRClover (Jan 4, 2008)

This fight pretty much ended one of the two ways everyone, myself included, said it would... 1st or 2nd round Flash KO/TKO by Vitor... the other option being a late TKO or UD by Bisping, but of course we'll never know what those chances were.

On a side note... people who aren't current champions need to stop referring to themselves as a champion. It's not a title you carry for life IMO... not real important, just an observation.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

Mousasi V Vitor would be a really cool fight. At either weight.


----------



## Warning (Nov 18, 2009)

Seems Bisping may get a bit tentative fighting future Hall of Fame fighters. No shame in that.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

In all honesty, Bisping is still probably only two wins away from another contenders fight..


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

Hix you aren't having the best start to the FFL.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

El Bresko said:


> Hix you aren't having the best start to the FFL.


Well i won last year, gotta give someone else a chance, its only fair.


----------



## Big_Charm (Jan 7, 2011)

This was the likely outcome that I think most of us expected.

Tough loss for Bisping, but I'm glad because if Vitor did this to him, Anderson would have put a bigger hurt on him.

The MW division is basically: 
Anderson
........
........
Vitor
........
........
........
Sonnen/Weidman

I hope I'm not the only one thinking this, but I could definitely go for a Silva/Belfort II or a Jones vs. Belfort II.

Vitor on his game is just scary, plus seeing him bring out his JJ against Jones was awesome. Either fight, the fans win! :thumbsup:


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Sonnen > Belfort. Fools, all of you!


----------



## Vale_Tudo (Nov 18, 2007)

hixxy said:


> In all honesty, Bisping is still probably only two wins away from another contenders fight..


Problem is, he just isnt good enough to beat the top 5 guys.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Canadian Psycho said:


> Sonnen > Belfort. Fools, all of you!


This fight really needs to happen.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Vale_Tudo said:


> Problem is, he just isnt good enough to beat the top 5 guys.


This is about right, Bisping's a low end top ten guy at best, around the same place as Belcher is, they should fight since both lost their last fight.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

I think Vitor should follow Chael back into the LHW at his original weight class AFTER he fights Lombard. If Lombard somehow wins then he gets the shot. Not too sold on a Vitor title fight at MW, but definitely at LHW as he came the closest to actually finishing the fight. His striking let em down though. I mean if he's willing to pull guard then he should just go for broke. He can't HEAD HUNT all the time especially against the LHW title holder, he's gotta go to the body; left hook/cross = perfect liver shots. 

I do agree Chael has a 50% chance if not more to beat Vitor. He simply does not do well against wrestlers who clinch, grind, and dirty box em. I saw the very first fight on PPV and was absolutely crushed when Randy beat em. I was like how is it possible an old balding wrestler outbox em. That's when he (Vitor) went into a bit of a freefall.

Kinda glad they didn't match up Wandy or Cung vs Vitor cuz he's pretty much the same as he was in 1997. Less bulkier, speed is approximately the same, still the same explosiveness. IMAGINE, if he could keep that up for all five rounds and more importantly had his head straight. 

Suppose every fighter has weaknesses and strengths as cliched as it is. I thought Bisping got his range down and did very good in the first. He wasn't scared to engage, dodged well, landed his 1+2 combos, and actually stalked Vitor at times. I actually thought it might last a few more rounds. But as predicted 2nd round tko by The Phenom. 

Blackzillians is a huge jump for Vitor. 

185 - Vitor vs Lombard is the only fight that makes sense

205 - Chael, Gegard, Lyoto, Hendo rematch, and actually Shogun. I don't think they ever fought before amazingly enough.

I kinda feel for Bisping actually. Six years and he still hasn't got his title shot.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

I think there are plenty of good fights for him at 205.

Not sure if Lombard is the "only" fight that makes sense. Lombard is fighting Okami. 

Vitor-Rockhold if Vitor wants to fight at 185 again.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> This is about right, Bisping's a low end top ten guy at best, around the same place as Belcher is, they should fight since both lost their last fight.


I think Bisping is like a 5 or 6 guy. I think he's better than Okami and Belcher but is just never going to beat the top tier.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

jonnyg4508 said:


> I think there are plenty of good fights for him at 205.
> 
> Not sure if Lombard is the "only" fight that makes sense. Lombard is fighting Okami.
> 
> Vitor-Rockhold if Vitor wants to fight at 185 again.


I thought about all the 185 match ups for Vitor and it all comes to the same conclusion. He's going to blitz them and take out another contender kinda like Rich Franklin before. So that's why I dismissed Luke although he might do well. 

For me the only 185 match up I want to see is Lombard vs Vitor. Okami isn't as fun of a match up. 

So yah I support Vitor's move up to 205 to make a title run there. 

All sorts of fun match ups north of MW.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

No_Mercy said:


> I thought about all the 185 match ups for Vitor and it all comes to the same conclusion. He's going to blitz them and take out another contender kinda like Rich Franklin before. So that's why I dismissed Luke although he might do well.
> 
> For me the only 185 match up I want to see is Lombard vs Vitor. Okami isn't as fun of a match up.
> 
> ...


I wouldn't mind Rockhold getting KTFO. He is the supposed SF champ. He should ask for top 5 fights not Consta. He is basically a Bisping sort of fighter with more kicks, maybe less wrestling. That fight last night was a pick'em basically on the books....and it was in Brazil. So I see no reason why Rockhold wouldn't get some love from some people. A lot of people picked Bisping last night.

More fights at 205 that would be nice. Would like to see him vs. Rashad after he beats Lil Nog. Or Tex.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Vitor has responded to Chael.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)




----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Lolz...Vitor The Preacher. Hallelujah!


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

that was awkward.


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

Another Bisping .gif for your collection.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Never understood the matchup.

You would think with the lack of fighters at MW they would be all for Bisping getting a title shot. It would at least do decent numbers. 

So why did they give him a Brazilian power striker with a ground game....in Brazil? Didn't understand the logic by the UFC.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

jonnyg4508 said:


> Never understood the matchup.
> 
> You would think with the lack of fighters at MW they would be all for Bisping getting a title shot. It would at least do decent numbers.
> 
> So why did they give him a Brazilian power striker with a ground game....in Brazil? Didn't understand the logic by the UFC.


That's what I was saying as soon as they announced it. I said it before, Bisping should have taken the Cung Le fight. It would have been FOTN or KOTN, but definitely a good chance to catapult Bisping to a title shot. People underestimate Vitor. They alway say he's mentally weak, hasn't beat top competition, or he's a fast starter, but fades. He was a gamer against Chuck in his prime and Tito although it could have gone in Vitor's favorite. As long as Vitor is on his game he poses a very legitimate threat to anybody at 185 or 205. He's one of the few fighters who can KO a person multiple times before they hit the ground. 

I remember someone mentioning that his fight against Tank was meaningless. Dude, Tank was wrecking everybody in the UFC. It was a David vs Goliath matchup and Vitor put em in his place. Think about it this way. Say your're 170lbs - 200lbs and matched up against a 300lb football player with rudimentary mma skills do you think it'll be an easy fight. He catches you or grabs you and it can be a very long night whether you're an expert or not. 

I think he should rematch Hendo cuz he should have won, but at the time he didn't realize how good of a chin Hendo had and I'm sure he underestimated em. While all of his contemporaries are fading only him and Hendo are on an upward surge. I wonder if he can cut to 170lbs. As much as I like GSP, Vitor would be a very dangerous opponent if he somehow made it down there. Otherwise off to 205 to take some heads off.


----------



## hadoq (Jan 6, 2011)

Buakaw_GSP said:


> To be fair I thought Bisping looked really good and well prepared in the 1st Round. It just only takes 1 well placed head kick.


thank you

I agree, both Bisping and Belfort looked sharp, Bisping got caught, Belfort is always good at that, we all knew that too. it could have gone either way.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

hadoq said:


> thank you
> 
> I agree, both Bisping and Belfort looked sharp, Bisping got caught, Belfort is always good at that, we all knew that too. it could have gone either way.


I don't agree.

Vitor won the first round. He landed a headkick on him in teh first and a power punch that stunned Bisping. Belfort didn't wilt in any sort of clinch, when people said Bisping may be able to take him down.

I don't understand how Bisping "looked good". He jabbed and moved like he always does. Landed nothing much other than some jabs. Bisping didn't just "get caught". Belfort held back and figured out his opening. He looked for that head kick a lot because he knew it would land. 

Bisping may have outlasted him if it went a ways. But it was evident to see who the better striker was. Especially when you take the power into consideration.

Bisping was dropped by an old washed up Wandy. And lost a fight that was basically a striking contest. If he can't beat Wandy at this stage of his career he wasn't going to beat Vitor unless he made it through some rounds and Vitor gassed.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Bisping vs. Cung Le please.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

I was thinkin' Bisping should tighten up his defense and utilize a GSPesque type of game plan at times when necessary. He always gets dropped. 

Yep Bisping vs Belcher or Cung would be highly entertaining.


----------



## OrionTC (Sep 6, 2011)

no shame to losing to belfort, dude still has it and is still fairly young so to speak.

people bitch on bisping way too much, hes a very solid fighter who has rarely lost.


----------



## Iuanes (Feb 17, 2009)

hadoq said:


> thank you
> 
> I agree, both Bisping and Belfort looked sharp, Bisping got caught, Belfort is always good at that, we all knew that too. it could have gone either way.


I disagree. Good strikers shouldn't 'get caught' by rear leg high kicks. It wasn't accidental or part of a wild exchange. Bisping has a tendency to over parry strikes and put his hands down and forward when defending. Vitor exploited that by pawing a jab and getting Bisping's hand's away from his head. A great set-up for the head kick.

The fight couldn't have gone either way. It went the way of the better fighter. It went the way of the figher with generally more power, speed and defense, who seemed to have come in prepared with good tactics.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

hadoq said:


> thank you
> 
> I agree, both Bisping and Belfort looked sharp, Bisping got caught, Belfort is always good at that, we all knew that too. it could have gone either way.


It definitely wasn't a situation where it could have gone either way. Vitor was getting comfortable, found his range, got the timing and exposed Bisping. That fight was close in the first until the end, then Vitor had it.


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

RearNaked said:


> Vitor's biggest win is over Scott Ferozzo


I just wanted to find this guy and LOL for awhile at all his comments leading up to the fight. Dude could have been more delusional and fought so hard to discredit Vitor leading up to the fight. LMAO.


----------



## The Best Around (Oct 18, 2011)

So disappointed Bisping lost. One of my favorite fighters but it just seems like he can't hang with the top fighters in the division at any given moment. He will play entertaining gatekeeper but it sucks that he won't ever get that big payday.


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

The Best Around said:


> So disappointed Bisping lost. One of my favorite fighters but it just seems like he can't hang with the top fighters in the division at any given moment. He will play entertaining gatekeeper but it sucks that he won't ever get that big payday.


He is up there still when it comes to pay. So don't feel sorry for him over $.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Only now I could see the whole fight, as I was traveling on work. Here my two cents:

Belfort the Kickboxer.
Vitor has shown he is still evolving as a fighter and adding lethal weapons to his arsenal. In his fight against Jones he was still referred as the bi-dimension old lion. Great hands and BJJ black belt and that was it. I remember finding funny and weird seeing him kicking eventually, considering that unnatural for him, but he was working on that hard I can see now.
More things to mix up and more tentative and confused will be his next opponents, as he proved he can start his deadly sequences with something else than punches. 
I also realize that he must have watched Anderson fighting a lot, as he worked on his distance very well, allowing him to drop hands, keep a good vision at Bisping moves and dangerously countering.
Vitor fought brilliantly and intelligently. Congrats to him. Bisping fought his fight. Nothing less, nothing more, IMO.

Side note: Worst crowd ever, indeed. Still not to generalize on the whole population, but as a Brazilian, that crowd embarrassed me. Zero respect for the non Brazilian fighters. Deafening boos, gosh, that was awful...


----------



## GrappleRetarded (Jun 22, 2012)

Iuanes said:


> I disagree. Good strikers shouldn't 'get caught' by rear leg high kicks. It wasn't accidental or part of a wild exchange. Bisping has a tendency to over parry strikes and put his hands down and forward when defending. Vitor exploited that by pawing a jab and getting Bisping's hand's away from his head. A great set-up for the head kick.
> 
> The fight couldn't have gone either way. It went the way of the better fighter. It went the way of the figher with generally more power, speed and defense, who seemed to have come in prepared with good tactics.


Completely agree. The fight couldn't have gone either way, the outcome was always going to be the same due to Vitor being the much better striker and over all superior grappler.

Poor Mike will never have what it takes to become a great fighter. He's good, but not and never will be great. Vitor has shown flashes of greatness throughout his career, every time Mike has had the opportunity to step up to the plate, he's fell short. 

Quite a hard reality to face for Bisping fans. (I myself accepted this quite a while ago).


----------



## attention (Oct 18, 2006)

GrappleRetarded said:


> Completely agree. The fight couldn't have gone either way, the outcome was always going to be the same due to Vitor being the much better striker and over all superior grappler.
> 
> Poor Mike will never have what it takes to become a great fighter. He's good, but not and never will be great. Vitor has shown flashes of greatness throughout his career, every time Mike has had the opportunity to step up to the plate, he's fell short.
> 
> Quite a hard reality to face for Bisping fans. (I myself accepted this quite a while ago).


I agree that it could NOT have gone either way...

Bisping looked like he was starting slow, still trying to figure out how to solve the Vitor puzzle...

Meanwhile, Vitor was already throwing the body kick, clearly setting up his change up... he threw it soo many times to the body, you knew he was going to go high at some point... then boom.


----------

